# Trading Barbosa/Diaw?



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Would you guys be down for trading one or the other plus the Hawks pick (or both, keeping the pick) to get a top 3 pick?

Personally, if someone accepted Diaw+ATL I'd be insannneee with joy. I want that douche out of here so bad, and if that means us picking up anyone from Beasley to Rose to DeAndre Jordan I'd be alllll for it.

Opinions?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Barbosa, Diaw, and the pick wont affect a team as much as the top picks would. It's not going to happen.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I would trade Leandro Barbosa and Boris Diaw for Rodney Rogers and some shrimp gumbo.

Addition by subtraction as far as I'm concerned, neither of those guys contribute anything but negative impact when they're on the floor. The one exception is Boris' passing ability, but that's only because we have Barbosa as our backup point guard and we need someone who can run more than a 3rd grade offense when Nash is out. If we had even a small semblance of a backup PG we wouldn't even need that.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

how about barbosa for one of those sonics PGs? forgot their names... they are not great but at least they are PGs, not SGs playing the point...


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

How bout a vet like Anthony Johnson as our backup pg? The guy can shoot, and can pass well. This would mean 30-32 mins for Nash, and 18-16 mins for our backup. I just noticed that he had 3 stints in ATL alone!

Nash hasn't had a proper Backup PG in Phoenix, and i would like to see how it comes together if we did have a vet pg. The more i think about it, the better it seems an Anthony Johnson like PG will be for us. 

As for Diaw and Barbosa, well, I pretty much acknowledge that we are stuck with them for a long while. No one will give us what we need in return. Also, we've seen what they are capable of doing on the floor despite their disappointments, and have invested into them.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

I think from the Suns organisation's point of view, Barbosa isn't going anywhere. They like him. We might have a better chance of getting rid of Diaw but I think it depends on how it goes in the playoffs.

I agree that it would be nice to get a proper backup PG for Nash. The problem though, as always, is the 8-man rotation (which is the root cause of all evil for the Suns). If only 8 guys are playing then you only have 3 players covering 5 different positions. So that's 1 guy to cover PG & SG; a 2nd guy to cover SG, SF and maybe also PF; and a 3rd guy to cover PF and C.

I'm sure we could find a good backup PG for Nash but could we also use that player as SG? If not, then we're left with 2 reserves who need to play 4 different positions.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Aylwin said:


> I agree that it would be nice to get a proper backup PG for Nash. The problem though, as always, is the 8-man rotation (which is the root cause of all evil for the Suns). If only 8 guys are playing then you only have 3 players covering 5 different positions. So that's 1 guy to cover PG & SG; a 2nd guy to cover SG, SF and maybe also PF; and a 3rd guy to cover PF and C.
> 
> I'm sure we could find a good backup PG for Nash but could we also use that player as SG? If not, then we're left with 2 reserves who need to play 4 different positions.


a backup pg, backup sg/sf, and backup pf/c makes the most sense in an 8 man rotation.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

rocketeer said:


> a backup pg, backup sg/sf, and backup pf/c makes the most sense in an 8 man rotation.


Hmm... now that I think about it, you're right! That means Barbosa definitely needs to go as there's no way he can play SF.

What if we traded LB for Luke Ridnour? Would that work? I think Ridnour has shown some flashes of brilliance once in awhile. Maybe he just needs the right atmosphere to really break out.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I wish we could get rid of both these soft pantys...but it ain't gonna happen. D'Antoni's boy toys are LB and Diaw, and he won't let them go anywhere.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Kekai said:


> I wish we could get rid of both these soft pantys...but it ain't gonna happen. D'Antoni's boy toys are LB and Diaw, and he won't let them go anywhere.


That's the sad truth. So let's first get rid of D'Antoni!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Aylwin said:


> That's the sad truth. So let's first get rid of D'Antoni!


Some nights I wish we would, some nights I'm glad we have him. Get back to me after this Spurs series Aylwin


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Steve Kerr would be paying attention to our playoff run, no doubt about that.


----------



## charliexmurphey (Apr 4, 2008)

I agree


we should trade

just because we need younger starts

and so that the odler starts can take breaks cuz they are getting old


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

wait, wasn't barbosa being praised last year? and wasn't he the 6th man? have the suns turned on him? 

diaw, i can understand suns fans not liking him.. but i dont know about barbosa.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

afobisme said:


> wait, wasn't barbosa being praised last year? and wasn't he the 6th man? have the suns turned on him?
> 
> diaw, i can understand suns fans not liking him.. but i dont know about barbosa.


Barbosa went from shooting 43.5% from 3pt land to 39% and a heap load of bad shots and decisions and defense.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

afobisme said:


> diaw, i can understand suns fans not liking him.. but i dont know about barbosa.


Me, I'm not against Barbosa. He could just be having a bad year. He's still young.

The reason for Barbosa's troubles? The cause of *all* the Suns' troubles? The 8-man rotation. With such a tight rotation, every single player in the rotation needs to be a stud. If anyone on the rotation has a bad night, the team is short-handed because no one else is allowed to play and therefore no one else can step up. In addition to that, each reserve needs to play multiple positions because there's only 3 of them covering for 5 positions. That's quite a lot of pressure.

In Barbosa's case, he needs to play both SG and PG even though he's more suited to being only SG. I think he'd make a great backup SG and his game would improve if he didn't have to worry about PG duties. I think rocketeer makes a good point about the types of reserves needed for an 8-man rotation to work. I agree with him and that means Barbosa needs to go.

*However*, I would much rather scrap the 8-man rotation and keep Barbosa. If we had a 10-man rotation, we could find some other suitable backup for Nash and let Barbosa be backup SG *only*. Who knows? Maybe even Diaw would improve if he could concentrate on playing only one position.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

I really don't understand why you want to trade Barbosa. You wont get many players with his production for his price especially in a trade.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

#1: Suns aren't trading Barbosa, he's got the best contract on our entire team.

#2: Suns fans are fickle, you'll find, and the second he has a great game/series in the playoffs, he'll be praised, and the very next game he'll be rued if he has a bad game. It's just something you've got to get used to. (I don't do it, but I've gotten used to it.)


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I talked crap on Barbosa back in 05/06, when anything he did annoyed the hell out of me. But I don't worry too much about him. As people have said, he plays very well for his contract. Some nights looking like an all-star, other nights struggling like a scrub. I've learned to deal with it.

On the other hand, Boris Diaw often has me blinking twice and suspecting that I'm watching a WNBA game with some of his play. He is probably one of the most annoying players to watch if he's on your team. It's always, "Yes! Here's a dunk!" and then *brick* because he tries to do a soft lay up..... I still believe he can become a really solid player for us, but as of now he has major confidence issues and is way too passive for being our 6'8 reserve power forward.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i don't watch enough suns games to have a strong opinion, but i don't see what the big fuss is about.. his numbers are pretty good considering his salary. 

and are you sure barbosa is really given point guard responsibilities? grant hill i thought would alleviate those pressures off of him?



Zei_Zao_LS said:


> #1: Suns aren't trading Barbosa, he's got the best contract on our entire team.


i strongly disagree. grant hill has the best contract (for the organization). probably the best in the league. look at the numbers he's putting up... all for 1.5 million! dang, only 13.1 ppg actually.. i thought he was averaging almost 16ppg earlier in the season?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

afobisme said:


> i strongly disagree. grant hill has the best contract (for the organization). probably the best in the league. look at the numbers he's putting up... all for 1.5 million! dang, only 13.1 ppg actually.. i thought he was averaging almost 16ppg earlier in the season?


barbosa has one of the best longterm non rookie contracts in the league.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

afobisme said:


> and are you sure barbosa is really given point guard responsibilities? grant hill i thought would alleviate those pressures off of him?


Even I've seen Barbosa play PG and Hill play SF. And I hardly watch any games.

Myself, I have no problems with Barbosa. I think he belongs on Suns roster. But D'Antoni and his rotation...


----------

